# Flow Amp 9L medium grey women's bindings



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

If I can get the Amp 9L women's bindings in medium for $170.00 brand new, should I get them? They are for my girlfriend's 5150 Dynasty 149 cm snowboard. She has size 9 Burton Casa grey,white and pink boots.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

med size binding are for 8 size an under
by here some ride 
Ride Snowboards 06/07


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

She has had step ins her whole life... The Burton Casa's are small boot. We tested a pair of Flow Flite 3 women's large bindings and here heel was swimming in them. The Flow medium's are good upto size 9 according to the Flow sizing chart and her boots are small anywas. 

Thanks though. It's a bit late, I already got them (they were from an Ebay auction, it finished today.)

She knows strap-ins are better, thats why she is looking into Flow bindings. I thought the Flow Amp 9's were pretty good...


----------

